

How many Twitter users follow Justin Bieber and The Economist? 46,000. - ezyang
http://www.ethanzuckerman.com/blog/2011/11/07/mapping-media-ecosystems-at-center-for-civic-media/

======
kevinherron
And how many of those are bots?

